# tbh pics



## lovettvineyard (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd187/rhrea/stand.jpg

Picture of my TBH stand.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i looked at the girls today. here is what i found
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3108.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3109.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3110.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3111.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3112.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3113.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3114.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3115.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3116.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3117.jpg
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv35 ... 0_3118.jpg
there are way to many bees to get a good look for eggs or the queen. i will just wait a while till the eggs turn into larva so i can see them better.


----------



## bigd (Apr 18, 2010)

I see what could possibly be the queen in pic 3115 on the far left about halfway down.Extended abdomen and lacking the dark bands.Regardless,nice pics!


----------

